# Best season to get a puppy?



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you feel that there is an ideal time to get a puppy? I may be in the position to add a puppy to my family in the nearish future. That being said I have always wanted to get a puppy in the spring/summer. Here are my reasonings;
1) Potty training would likely be easier...no snow to deal with
2) I have the first week of every month off in the summer otherwise I work 3 days per week 
3) We have a cottage and I would like to get the pup use to the car rides and the lake at a young age.

That being said, if I was ready for a puppy at a different season and my breeder had the perfect pup do you think it really matter what season it is? Would love some input, TIA!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Where I live, pretty much any time of the year but summer. I'm in the valley in Arizona, so winters are just a little chilly in the mornings and at night, but usually beautiful during the day. No snow here.... 
Honestly, it'd probably be TERRIBLE to have a puppy here in the summertime here. You'd have to wait until the middle of the night (or early in the morning-before the sun comes up) to go on walks and teach leash manners. With 111 degree weather, there's no way I'd let a pup take a step on the concrete outside after 10 in the morning. 

I think in MOST places though, spring or fall would be best. Nice weather, no snow, etc. (Don't really understand the whole 'season' concept in other places.... We pretty much have hot and hotter here, LOL).


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Normally I would say that here we don't need to worry about it being too hot, But that would be a lie right now. This June here in SW Michigan has been terrible! Upper 90's with an even higher heat index! But this is not normal, Here I think spring is ideal...but not really sure, that is why I love opinions


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Danielle609 said:


> Normally I would say that here we don't need to worry about it being too hot, But that would be a lie right now. This June here in SW Michigan has been terrible! Upper 90's with an even higher heat index! But this is not normal, Here I think spring is ideal...but not really sure, that is why I love opinions


My vote, considering the weather here, is most definitely spring time. I've brought home puppies in all seasons and spring is definitely the way to go!

Potty training a pup in the middle of winter ?.... oh never again!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Just having got Jake in mid-March, I would say spring / summer is probably the best time. I think back to all the potty-breaks in the middle of the night for the first month or so and I'm thinking that wouldn't be enjoyable at all in the middle of winter.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

chelle said:


> My vote, considering the weather here, is most definitely spring time. I've brought home puppies in all seasons and spring is definitely the way to go!
> 
> *Potty training a pup in the middle of winter ?.... oh never again!!!!!!* :laugh:


That is my worry. Although we had a very mild winter this past year


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Well, Spring/Summer/Fall aren't bad times at all to get a new pup. My last three pups have all been Summer babies. But, winter.. ehh not the ideal time for me anyway. I got Heinrich in January (back in '07) and that's not something I'd look forward to doing again, LOL.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It was extremely important to me to get my pup in the spring to minimize the miserable time spent outside in the cold and rain waiting the him to do his business. Not to mention so much less mud and muck tracked into the house. I know it's not as big a deal to some other people.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely in the spring or early summer for the northeast. It gives pretty much 3/4 of the year for getting the puppy out and socializing until everything is snow and ice.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I did it in Jan and it was a very good time for where I am. The long sleeves and pants help protected me from puppy bites. Long walks on trails or romp in a big park can happen anytime during the day since it's not hot and no ticks or snakes to worry about. Now I have to do early morning or evening. I don't do as much off leash hikes anymore in rural trails since there are now ticks and snakes to worry about. People are out and about more too so less places to let my puppy play without reserve.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

This just shows how different parts of the US can be! I am pretty sure that assuming things fall into place that I would like to get a pup this coming spring...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like fall puppies because the weather is cool so they can come to work in the van and get let out for frequent potty breaks. It's also a great socialization opportunity. Late spring, summer, and early fall are often too hot.

I'm *not* a winter person but don't really mind the potty training, though I don't actually go out with my dogs every time they go out to potty.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I was curious to see what your input would be Lies  But what about the cottage situation? Would you think it would be easier to get the dog use to the rides as a pup? We don't go up North in the Winter...not yet at least.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do always wish I had a puppy at the cottage!

If you have a puppy that gets carsick (mine didn't but the one I had and trained for a few weeks did) then it's nice to start with shorter drives.

I also like socialization opportunities at Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. Nikon was a pumpkin for Halloween and he helped hand out candy.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG, that is adorable! Right now there is a planned breeding for December that I am very interested in, which if I did my math correctly then they would be ready to go spring of 2013. I would personally love one sooner, but I need to make sure that we will be able to buy the house we are living in right now. I won't get a dog unless I know things are permanent.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Which breeder/breeding are you going with??!

I got puppy in December, at 4 months old. SO SO thankful that it was mild for the first two months. I was still on 2 hour walks in the dead of winter...but would have to wear 3 layers of socks or lose feeling in my toes.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Fall would've definitely been an easier season to work with.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I should also say I have it easier because we have a small fenced yard. I don't have to walk the dogs for exercise or potty so the winter is less of an issue for me even though I hate it. If I lived in the city with no yard and didn't have a van (with which to take the puppy to work) then I'd prefer spring or summer for sure!!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

marshies said:


> Which breeder/breeding are you going with??!
> 
> I got puppy in December, at 4 months old. SO SO thankful that it was mild for the first two months. I was still on 2 hour walks in the dead of winter...but would have to wear 3 layers of socks or lose feeling in my toes.


I, like you will be getting a pup from Robin. Honestly I went and met her almost a year ago, and knew that eventually I would be getting a pup from her and Carlos.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I should also say I have it easier because we have a small fenced yard. I don't have to walk the dogs for exercise or potty so the winter is less of an issue for me even though I hate it. If I lived in the city with no yard and didn't have a van (with which to take the puppy to work) then I'd prefer spring or summer for sure!!!


I am on a little over an acre, with no fence, so I can't just let a pup out to do its "thing". Plus where I live (assuming that I stay here. ) is on the river, so I would like to teach boundaries while it is still warm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I used Kenya to potty train Nikon, lol. We didn't have a fence until Nikon was about 7 months old but Kenya never left the yard and Nikon never left the other dogs. He was a little naughty brat sometimes and would just let himself right out the back door!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty smart dog you got there! When you gotta go you gotta go


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My ideal would be early spring or early fall. I'd like it to be cool enough to take the puppy to work with me but still warm enough to get out while the weather is still nice.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> My ideal would be early spring or early fall. I'd like it to be cool enough to take the puppy to work with me but still warm enough to get out while the weather is still nice.


Unfortunately I will not be able to take the pup to work with me  I have talked to a kid by me, whom I trust 100% and during his summer break he said if I get a dog I could hire him to let the pup out during the day. Honestly the pup would be fine, but a little extra interaction would never hurt!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo came home in late April and it was perfect timing. I took him to work, he stayed in the crate in my truck and the temps were safe. I was able to socialize him much easier than a Winter pup(Onyx came home at Christmas) and he was exposed to parades, gunshots, crowds, bridges, trains, all sorts of things that in the dead of winter, wouldn't be fun in the frigid temps.
Housebreaking for him happened mostly at the breeder, so he was a breeze regardless of the time of year.
If I got another pup, I don't think I would concern myself with the season, but the breeding match. A good pup will not need to be over socialized, etc, if the breeder does key things from the getgo. 
Getting a pup from the Huerta's is the perfect place to start!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think late spring/early summer or late summer/early fall. In saying that I got my Golden Retriever at the end of January...we were able to build him a snow fence and he was to small to escape. I then went and got my GSD in December, we had a mild winter I would like to think that I could pick the time of year, but if the perfect puppy came along it really doesn't matter, it can work out well. And I'll probably end up getting another puppy in the middle of the winter in ChicagoGood Luck!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> If I got another pup, I don't think I would concern myself with the season, but the breeding match. A good pup will not need to be over socialized, etc, if the breeder does key things from the getgo.
> *Getting a pup from the Huerta's is the perfect place to start!*


I agree. Robin has been nothing of amazing. She has always answered any questions I have and is very upfront. Hides nothing. If everything goes as planned she will have a litter in early spring that I am very interested in. So crossing my fingers that this next step in my life goes smoothly! (My Great Grandma passed away, I am having a very hard time dealing with that because we lived on the other side of her duplex and I was her main caregiver for over 4 years. Her and my DD were very close. Now that she is gone my Grandma and Uncle need to come up with a price for the house. If they ask market value there is no way I can afford it. They always told me they would give me a great price...but it is funny how weird things get after a person passes away. Either way we will figure things out, and I had a great 4 years with my grandma that I wouldn't have had otherwise)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, definitely when the weather at night gets tolerable.

It was no fun being out with a puppy three or four times a night, when the bed was very cozy and outside it was below freezing.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Around here pretty much any time of year has good and bad points. The winter is the worst time for those middle of the night potty breaks, and the heat of summer can be something to be worry about. Since I'm a hater of all things cold, then I personally would avoid winter, but my husband prefers the cold so for him it's a great time. Luckily for us we are both "dog people" so will pick up the slack for the other.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not a huge fan of the cold, but it doesn't bother me too much. In Michigan it can get pretty frigid!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely spring / summer perhaps even fall. I take into account ease of potty breaks and also ease of access to socialization events. Getting snowed in must not be fun when you want to socialize your dog somewhere new.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Agree...although I could have handled a puppy in the winter this last one. Here in Grand Rapids we had hardly any snow. I have never seen such a mild winter. Some lakes didn't even completely freeze! The problem is that there is no way to predict what kind of weather we will have here. Heck, I could get a puppy in April and still have to worry about snow


----------

